# Does anyone have a higher resolution copy of this pic?



## <simon> (Sep 18, 2008)

Howdy all,

Just wondering if anyone has a higher resolution copy of this picture, taken from the Mosquito maintenance manual.

If anyone has one, and is willing to send it my way, could you please get in touch?
Need it for a project of mine, which some of you may know about...
Attempting to restore an original Mossie tailwheel, while not spending money on gaining info.

Cheers
Simon


----------



## seesul (Sep 18, 2008)

Sorry I can´t help you in getting a better pic but anyway- congrats on your project Simon! Can´t wait to see it finished!


----------



## <simon> (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks Seesul,
I got it off a grader on my grandfathers farm and its looking pretty worse for wear!! I'll have to post some photos up sometime. 
Unfortunatly due to lack of information and special De Havilland tools the project isn't flying along as i would like it to be!


----------



## breadroll (Sep 23, 2008)

I have a copy of it mate. PM me your email address and I will forward it on.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 12, 2008)

Nice simon,look forward to seeing photos


----------



## Heinz (Oct 17, 2008)

Interesting project Simon. keep us up to date ey mate?


----------

